# homemade air pot



## lovbnstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

all U need is the size U need for ur plant ( example - a yogurt container ) black spray paint, n a soldering iron

  paint the container black n then using the soldering iron, put holes in the cup , n there U go,  a black air pot


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

cheaper then paying 35 for 10, n U can make them any size U want , not the size some one elses want U to have

hope this will help someone  :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2013)

good luck with that....I tried it and found it dont work well if the holes dont cone inside the container...your medium will dry very fast...so best stay on top the waterings my friend

:48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

I use it in hydroponics EBB &FLOW also n it works verynutrients to the plants well as getting the


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

also I have the plants in the greenhouse under a timer for watering:icon_smile:


----------

